# Jagplase



## lenn (Apr 9, 2007)

Middag se aan almal

Ek wil so bietjie die water toets, ons is 'n paar vriend was sou gaan jag het oor bietjie minder as 'n maand. 

Deposito betaal en alles, toe ons die boer bel om van die ander wild se pryse te kry is ons in kennis gestel dat die prys is nou meer. Ongelukkig is die eerste pryslys verplaas .

Het julle dit al oorgekom....


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Klink vir my asof hy 'n vet kans vat.....

As jy die deposito betaal het is die oorspronklike pryslys van pas.


----------



## lenn (Apr 9, 2007)

Engee, dit is my gevoel ook, Dankie.

Miskien is dit n ou "trick" maar ek is seker nie geregtig om dit te se nie, aangesien ek die boer nie ken nie.

Ek is nogteeds "kriewelrig" hieroor.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats bull. The price that you were quoted at the time that you confirmed your booking by paying your deposit is the price that you should pay. unless he has sneaked a clause sying that prices may be alterd without notice, but I still think that you should challange him. This is tha sort of rubbish that drives hunters, local and overses, to distraction. 

I hope that all is resolved and that you have a fantastic time in the bush. 

Bushcat


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis 100% waar, hy moes jou deeglik laat weet het dat die pryse moontlik kan/gaan/sal opgaan. Maar selfs dan het jy die deposito betaal op die ou "kontrak" of pryslys. Dieselfde geld as jy 'n kar koop, jy betaal die 10% deposito net om uit te vind as jy die kar gaan haal dat hy nou duurder is...???

Not a donder. Hy is blatant skelm as hy jou nie IN SKRIF laat weet het dat die pryse moontlik kan opgaan nie. Soos ons al vroeer op hierdie Forum gese het, laat die res van ons weet wie hy is. Doen ook die moeite om 'n brief aan die Bowhunter te skryf wat sulke blatante skelm ouens kan blootle.

Jammer dat dit moes gebeur, kry jou deposito terug want as dit so begin kan dit net kakker uitwerk as julle eers daar is.

Alles van die beste.

Engee


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

As Ingozi wrote, let us know the name, so that we not make the same mistakes.
I hope this affair will find a good end for you and you hunting buddies.

I press my thumbs for you


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Cancel the booking and get your deposit back.

Don't even grace the doos with your presence.

It happened to me last year and completely ruined my hunt.
We only got the new prices when we arrived on the farm!
Instead of a trophy kudu, I could only afford a <50" Kudu and 
the animals were in very bad condition.


----------

